# Pioneer T.V. problem



## CAVIP (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Pioneer 52 in. projection monitor, it will turn on and then immediately turn off. Is it fixable???


----------



## bvara (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah i have the same problem if you find anything out tell me


----------



## CAVIP (Jan 27, 2008)

If you live in Vancouver, call excel they are listed in the yellow pages. He will come and check it out for free. Seems it is a chip that has some thing to do with the power surge mechanism. He also cleans the mechanisms and your picture is even clearer. He takes the ineards out and brings them back within 2 days!! Thank god, cause it was super bowl!!!!!!I paid $350.
and it was well worth it!!! He says that these T.V.s are made better than the new L.C.D. and are well worth keeping. My T.V. is at least 15 years old and it is the first time that I have had any problem.
Good luck and don't trade it in for anything!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvara (Mar 17, 2008)

Dear CAVIP
so how much you think i will be spending to get it fixed? yeah i dont live in vancouver, i live in Ft. Irwin CA. i bought the tv on ebay for about 350 i think its about 7-10 years old i really liked it while it worked but that dident last long. anyways thank you for your reply!


----------



## CAVIP (Jan 27, 2008)

I would imagine it to be under $400. The T.V. repair man told me that these T.V.s are worth fixing. I have had mine for about 14 years and this is the first time that I have had to have it repaired. He told me that the new T.V.s don't last as lond as the old ones. I would call all repair shops that have free in home estimates.
Good Luck!!!!:


----------

